# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Авторский материал от gammа

## gammarecords

Всем привет! В поисках сотрудничества зашёл я сюда. Намерен выкладывать здесь музыкальный авторский материал. Буду рад общению!
А пока, вот свадебная песенка, которая называется  "Мы вас благословляем". 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/570764

----------


## Лев

*gamma********,
 Симпатичная песенка, только голос тонет в звуках и частотах...

----------


## gammarecords

Я спрятал голос потому, как не певец, и немного стестяюсь своего исполнения. Я предлагаю свой материал и надеюсь, что кто-то споёт это лучше.

----------


## Лев

> Я спрятал голос потому, как не певец, и немного стестяюсь своего исполнения. Я предлагаю свой материал и надеюсь, что кто-то споёт это лучше.


Чего сокровище прятать - не украдём...

----------


## gammarecords

:biggrin:

----------


## gammarecords

С целью познакомиться поближе... Выкладываю ещё одну песню написанную ещё в 80х. Реанимированную и перезаписанную в 2006.  Побывав на форуме где обсуждается вопрос создания творческого союза, у меня запела душа, примерно вот так: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/224968!!!
Я приветствую, всех тех кто поднял и обсуждает эту тему.  Молодцы!!!

----------


## мусяня

*gamma********,
 Привет,Василий!Все песни выкладывай в этой теме.Теперь она твоя! :Aga: Послушала,нормально!!!Только один вопрос.Это твоя песня???Или НЕ твоя?Потому как тему ты открыл в разделе "Авторские проекты и песни".

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/224968!!!


Не пойдёт так - чего опять спрятал голос?

----------


## gammarecords

> *gamma********,
>  Привет,Василий!Все песни выкладывай в этой теме.Теперь она твоя!Послушала,нормально!!!Только один вопрос.Это твоя песня???Или НЕ твоя?Потому как тему ты открыл в разделе "Авторские проекты и песни".


Эта песня была написана совместно Мною и нашим барабанщиком Юрой Груздевым. В городе Омутнинск Кировской области в 1981 или82 году.
За что мы все потом поплатились реорганизацией нашей группы..
Музон и аранжировка мои. Уверяю Вас.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Не пойдёт так - чего опять спрятал голос?


Каюсь, на этот раз могу сказать лишь одно, нет мне оправдания... Сам, блин сводил(А сводить не умел, да и сейчас могу сказать, что только учусь :Ha: ) старался выдержать панораму, чтобы не вылететь из общей звуковой концепции, в котором был записан весь альбом "Молодецкие забавы" группой "План PUB" из Печор. А исполнялось в стиле традиционного харда. Эх! Не могу удержаться... И щас выложу ещё одну вещь от "План PUB"

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Мотоцикл "Ковровец" или К175 кому как нравится. Уже легенда!
Милости прошу вот сюда:http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/34593.html

----------


## gammarecords

Блюз воспоминаний. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/588759  Это ещё одна моя песня... Хочу поправиться. Я тут выкладываю материал, робко надеюсь при этом, что кто-то из исполнителей захочет взять на вооружение что нибудь отсюда. Буду очень рад этому.

----------


## gammarecords

Я оказался заложником прекрасной музыки, автором которой является Никола Нигрино. 
 Тема называется ''Ричеркар"
К слову, легендарный  Борис Гребенщиков создал свой  "Город золотой" под влиянием этого автора.
Переложив партию лютни  на гитару я настолько увлёкся, что незаметил сам, что в итоге из этого всего получилось.
   Но что сделано, то сделано. Судить вам. http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/17884.html

----------


## Лев

> http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/17884.html


Впечатляет :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*gamma********,
 Василий, привет! Очень понравились твои композиции, но последняя- вообще класс! Был бы у меня драйвовый тембр голоса- обязательно спела. Такая гремучая смесь Барокко и рока- редко встретишь такой симбиоз.  :Ok:

----------


## gammarecords

Спасибо за тёплые слова Марина. Да, мне тоже понравилось исполнение Павла Чекалина-волгоградского самородка. С которым мы записали несколько песен. В том числе и его авторские. Которые я намерен представить тоже тут.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Впечатляет


спасибо, я представлю ещё песни в исполнении Павла Чекалина. Который спел мою "Миссисиппи" и "Душа"
  Как автор, он тоже отличился в нашем с ним совместном проекте.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Представляю Павла Чекалина - автора и исполнителя.
Романс. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/241335

----------


## gammarecords

"УТРО" - так называется эта песня.
  Я не являюсь автором и впервые услышал её от своего друга - Павла Ситчихина с которым в 80х играли в одной группе и сполняли эту песню. Прошло много лет и я, за всё это время, ни где, ни разу не слышал её, вот решил реанимировать. Исходный текст не сохранился и пришлось кое что переделать. Немного аранжировать. И старая песня, я надеюсь, обрела второе дыхание.
Милости прошу сюда: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/641846/

----------


## Лев

*gamma********, "УТРО"...

Красивая песня  и аранжировка и голос перестал прятать:smile: Есть в голосе перегруз по высоким(буквально след идёт). В аккомпанименте в некоторых местах в низком регистре аккорды в узком расположении создают грязь... прислушайся и учти.

----------


## gammarecords

> *gamma********,
>  Красивая песня и аранжировка и голос перестал прятать:smile: Есть в голосе перегруз по высоким(буквально след идёт). В аккомпанименте в некоторых местах в низком регистре аккорды в узком расположении создают грязь... прислушайся и учти.


Понял, спасибо за подсказку, обязательно учту.

----------


## Лев

> Представляю Павла Чекалина - автора и исполнителя.
> Романс. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/241335


Интересная по музыке композиция, но голос интересен в подаче там, где нет классической манеры(правда есть место, где обрабоботка мешает). На кульминации пошли теноровые самолюбования:smile: отсюда интонационные неточности...

----------


## gammarecords

> "УТРО" - так называется эта песня.
>   Я не являюсь автором и впервые услышал её от своего друга - Павла Ситчихина с которым в 80х играли в одной группе и сполняли эту песню. Прошло много лет и я, за всё это время, ни где, ни разу не слышал её, вот решил реанимировать. Исходный текст не сохранился и пришлось кое что переделать. Немного аранжировать. И старая песня, я надеюсь, обрела второе дыхание.
> Милости прошу сюда: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/641909/


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/641909/

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Интересная по музыке композиция, но голос интересен в подаче там, где нет классической манеры(правда есть место, где обработка мешает). На кульминации пошли теноровые самолюбования:smile: отсюда интонационные неточности...


*Добавлено через 8 минут*
На кульминации пошли теноровые самолюбования:smile: отсюда интонационные неточности...[/QUOTE]
О, да! 
самолюбования, этого у него не отнять, да и я, со своими дифирамбами подлил масла в огонь :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> самолюбования, этого у него не отнять


Обычные заморочки теноров, любящих себя в своём голосе :Aga: :smile:

----------


## luckylad

*gamma********

здравствуйте,
многие ваши композиции понравились, 




> ... Я предлагаю свой материал и надеюсь, что кто-то споёт это лучше.


с вашего позволения, хотел бы спеть "Блюз воспоминаний".

----------


## gammarecords

Здравствуйте! 
Стихи обязательно ваши прочту. Спасибо, что решили спеть мой "Блюз Воспоминаний", могу выслать минус.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

замечтельно

----------

